# Ripping up pee pads!



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We are trying to get our new puppy trained with pee pads, but recently she has started to chew them up and rip them up, and she has gone through so many in one day alone it is ridiculous. We put the pee pads in one of those plastic holders that are supposed to STOP her from ripping them up, but she still manages to pull it out of the holder and chew holes in the middle of them.

Does anyone have any ideas on how we can prevent her from doing this? Help...pee pads do not come cheap! :roll:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Chiwi's mom will have an answer for you. :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Have you thought about trying a litter box with puppy litter?

Litter box did not work for me, but all puppies are different. Other than that, I don't know what to suggest. 

If you can't stop the tearing up of the pads, and you don't want try the litter box or it doesn't work for you, the only other alternative I can think of is training her to go outside.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Someone has an anger management issue.  

She may be thinking it's a toy and not a place to pee. I'd make sure that her toys are kept as far away as possible so she doesn't get the two confused.

I wonder if changing brands of pee pads would help. I don't know if that scent stuff differs from one brand to the other but maybe she thinks the current scent is mocking her.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah has started doing this again. I tried to figure out if anything has changed and all that has changed in the environment is the heat, and I know that that can' tbe it. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

My girl Bella will di it if shes bored....


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sandy went through a period of chewing the pads too.
It's boredom. The only thing you can do is keep after them and watch them like a hawk. If you see them going in the direction of the pad follow them! If they start chewing tell them NO! or LEAVE IT!

Sandy still does it occasionally, she loves to play keep away with Koke LOL She grabs a piece she has shredded and runs with it!

The only other thing I can suggest is getting something heavy to put all around the edges of the pads like bricks. Be careful though, you don't want to put something there that can fall on them.


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Training her to go outside is not really an option as I am in Canada and we have really cold winters. I don't really want to go the litter box route as it is too messy and such.

We left her at home last night for two hours tops when we went out to dinner, and came back to her pad holder being moved all over the place with the pad all ripped up. I think she must do it out of boredom and maybe anger. She even had a bunch of toys that she could have been playing with. :roll: 

Anyway, we are just going to try to scold her more when we see her doing it in hopes she will learn to stop. Thanks for the ideas, everyone. 8)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry she must have learned that from chiwi. *sigh* my girl used to have parties with her wee wee pads and she would roll them around and move them all over the room, she neer chewed them up though. what i did was i made a tile floor out of a large piece of flat wood and i bought a couple stick on tiles (4 to be exact 2 across and 2 down that is the size of the wood too and no bigger than an inch.) then and i know this is going to be annoying and a lot of work every single day but it's either this or ahve her chew them apart.... i would then tape the pad onto the "tile floor" i made. make sure to tape it so there is not even a millimeter of the side of the pas stickin out. the minute she tries to take it with her and realizes it won't go anywhere she'll either give up and find something else to do or and i hate to be the bearer of bad news she will dig a hole right in the middle of it. then if that is the case you should get those pooch pads that are washable and reusuable, she won't be able to tear that one up.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

yep...Tapea it down... Gadget never chewed his but he did like to get running and do a slide on it and make it go all over the place... I started taping it down and he stopped... I hope she gets used to the potty pad not being a toy.... 

You might also try taping it in to the frame you have for it...


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:roll: My dogs used to shred them too, or sleep on them and pee next to them lol


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Sachem said:


> :roll: My dogs used to shred them too, or sleep on them and pee next to them lol


Haha... Oreo sometimes will sleep on the pad even after she has peed on it and it is all wet. :shock: :lol: 

luv4mygirls, that is an interesting idea. We have taped down the pad today to see if it makes a difference, and if that doesn't seem to work perhaps we will try that next.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you know chiwi's mom jamoka had this same issue i should i posted this same qestion to you. i woulnd't have wasted all that money on ripped up pads :? that was a great idea :!: :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> you know chiwi's mom jamoka had this same issue i should i posted this same qestion to you. i woulnd't have wasted all that money on ripped up pads :? that was a great idea :!: :wave:



aw thanks :wave: i came up with the idea to avoid having a pee smelling chi lol


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

luv4mygirls, this is exactly what we did when we were first started training the boys. We took a large outdoor carpet rug and turned it over to expose the rubber side. We bought inexpensive peel & stick tiles and stuck them to the back of the rug (rubber side). Then we would take masking tape and tape down the potty pad to the tile. They weren't able to shred it when they couldn't get it off the floor. It also made for easy wipe down when they missed the pads. :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Pad-rippers moms and dads... go look at this: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?p=150783#150783


----------

